# Recommend some spot arrows...



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Carbon Exrpess CXL for indoors and Nanos for outside


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

At your club what are your target made of?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I always try to buy straight arrows for my target shooting


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Left Hand arrows work best for me as I shoot Lefty.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just shoot 2314's with 200gr tips and feathers for spots at 18m...


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

DeathClutch said:


> Just shoot 2314's with 200gr tips and feathers for spots at 18m...


Why feathers??


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

get the arrows that are pointy on the ends


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nudlebush said:


> get the arrows that are pointy on the ends


You mean i can't use the ones with suction cups on the end???


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I use CXL 250 or 2315 indoors.

They fly really good for me.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been setting up some 1.25" ABS drain pipe with 5" feathers and 1 lb points. They may not look pretty, but they cut the lines pretty well.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

can we get some pics of those pls 

Whats the "Total" weight / Cost of those i may want to use that for next year indoor! 

LOL



Baldini said:


> I've been setting up some 1.25" ABS drain pipe with 5" feathers and 1 lb points. They may not look pretty, but they cut the lines pretty well.


----------



## jb24333 (Jan 3, 2010)

*me too*



DeathClutch said:


> can we get some pics of those pls
> 
> Whats the "Total" weight / Cost of those i may want to use that for next year indoor!
> 
> LOL


I will second that. lol


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm kind of old school I prefer to use an old axe handle with a pitchfork tine


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Feathers*



6cuda6 said:


> Why feathers??


Feathers put me more 1 with my bow.. :jam:


other arrows , may I recommend a 44 longslide with laser sighting.. 

G


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

What??? i'm not allow to use sharpened fence posts....i have to go high tech ABS..i can see this is going to be too expensive a sport...the wife is going to make me replant my bow and return the bailer twine i borrowed for it...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just make sure you don't shoot a hole in the barn buddy  or shoot the cows or chickens and you should be ok 



6cuda6 said:


> What??? i'm not allow to use sharpened fence posts....i have to go high tech ABS..i can see this is going to be too expensive a sport...the wife is going to make me replant my bow and return the bailer twine i borrowed for it...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I always try to buy straight arrows for my target shooting


Your arrows are straight?!
Your scores suggest otherwise........


----------



## medwaycowboy (Aug 25, 2009)

Personally I prefer 10 in sewer pipe, it cuts a few lines here and there for me :darkbeer:

But seriously I shoot Fatboys for spot (love em) and Redlines for outdoor (not as good as the fatboys but the price was right)


----------

